
'The new evidence is deeply troubling': did Arkansas kill an innocent man? - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/23/arkansas-death-penalty-ledell-lee-execution
======
clSTophEjUdRanu
"Given the paucity of evidence, it is not surprising that it took two trials
to find Lee guilty and sentence him to death. The first trial collapsed after
the jury was unable to reach a verdict."

Well that's disturbing. If at first you don't succeed in pinning a crime on
someone try, try again. How the heck is that alright? This is extremely
unsettling.

------
art4ur
The answer is yes. It sadly happens all the time. Death sentences should not
be a thing.

------
rekabis
How is it that everyone involved in the trial isn’t held responsible for their
actions in it?

If a prosecutor withholds evidence that can exonerate a defendant who is later
convicted and executed, when that evidence comes to light the prosecutor must
be charged with the murder of that defendant and put on trial.

Chain this all the way down to the beat cops and the technicians doing the lab
experiments, and you suddenly have a system of incentives to keep the legal
system squeaky-clean honest.

Yes, mistakes will happen, BUT THEY’RE ALREADY HAPPENING AND TAKING INNOCENT
LIVES. Without “skin in the game”, the legal system is open for corruption,
laziness and cut corners.

------
foxyv
The innocence project is one of my top charities. This is a stain on the honor
of every person who participates in our justice system. We need significantly
better protections for the wrongfully prosecuted. Our current public defender
system is a shambles.

------
LorenPechtel
How about the death penalty for the prosecutors involved?

------
craftinator
Sounds like the parties responsible need a season or two in death row.

------
hootbootscoot
and this is why "we" shouldn't have any death penalty. "too late to say sorry"
comes to mind.

